# Redemarrage impossible une fois sur linux



## Alhoussény (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour ,
Je me permets de vous adresser ce message en espérant avoir satisfaction pour la raison suivante: quand je suis sous linux je n'arrive pas à redemarrer ... écran noir..... Je suis obligé d'éteindre à chaque fois l'ordinateur si je veux passer sous mac ; alors que sous mac c possible.
De plus la touche majuscule de mon clavier ne fonctionne pas sous linux; la touchpad non plus
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## GillesF (17 Octobre 2009)

quel modèle de macbook (pro)?

Pour le reboot c'est un problème connu, il sera p-e corrigé dans quelques semaines avec la sortie de la 9.10 

Pour le reste, ca dépend de ton modèle de macbook


----------



## Alhoussény (17 Octobre 2009)

non pas le pro . macbook os  x 1O.5.8


----------



## GillesF (18 Octobre 2009)

La dernière version? Il faudrait avoir les caractéristiques exactes


----------



## Alhoussény (18 Octobre 2009)

C'est un  mac Os X processeur 2ghz intel core 2 duo
memoire : 2 go 1067 mhz ddr3
disque : macintosh hd. 
Merci de m'aider car je travail souvant sous ubuntu et c'est réellement gênant d'être obligé d'éteindre à chaque fois l'ordi pour passer sous mac ou windows.


----------



## GillesF (18 Octobre 2009)

Donc tu as un macbook unibody. Le problème du reboot est un problème connu mais pas encore résolu à l'heure actuelle (celà dit il suffit d'éteindre et d'appuyer sur le bouton pour l'allumer, ca prend 2 secondes de plus...). Le bug sera p-e corrigé avec l'arrivée d'ubuntu 9.10 (sortie le 29 octobre, la bêta est déjà disponible).

Pour le reste :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=308231


----------



## Alhoussény (19 Octobre 2009)

ok......
merci pr la reponse.


----------

